# New hizzy in the house....



## hotbody (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm new to the site...seems real cool...my boy, bkc, told me about it....he's my man....and dang, he does have a hot body....


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 24, 2004)

hotbody said:
			
		

> I'm new to the site...seems real cool...my boy, bkc, told me about it....he's my man....and dang, he does have a hot body....


Working out with you keeps me that way...


----------



## hotbody (Nov 24, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> Working out with you keeps me that way...


I know....I can say that for sure....gives me a nice workout too...hmm


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 24, 2004)

hotbody said:
			
		

> I know....I can say that for sure....gives me a nice workout too...hmm


We do what we can...


----------



## hotbody (Nov 24, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> We do what we can...


oh yeh...over and over and over again....
then repeat....


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 25, 2004)

Welcome to IM


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 25, 2004)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 25, 2004)

hotbody welcome to IM!


----------



## hotbody (Nov 25, 2004)

thanks guys...I appreciate the welcome....


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 25, 2004)

hotbody said:
			
		

> thanks guys...I appreciate the welcome....


*I DON'T! LEAVE HER ALONE!!! *J/P. She's super hott!!!


----------



## hotbody (Nov 25, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> *I DON'T! LEAVE HER ALONE!!! *J/P. She's super hott!!!


It's ok bkc...you'll have me tonight....


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 25, 2004)

hotbody said:
			
		

> It's ok bkc...you'll have me tonight....


I'll be over about 10:30. Later baby.


----------



## RoCk79 (Nov 29, 2004)

Is that you in your avi HotBody?


----------



## Pepper (Nov 29, 2004)

1. welcome to IM
2. you guys need to get a room 
3. post some photo's in your gallery so we determine whether bkc is telling the truth


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 29, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> 1. welcome to IM
> 2. you guys need to get a room
> 3. post some photo's in your gallery so we determine whether bkc is telling the truth


What in the world is that supposed to mean?.? Did SportTahoe pm you or what  No that's not her but she is ever bit as *HOTT *in my opinion. She's my girl and I've got nothing but good to say about her.  That is me in my avatar though! So find your own girl...


----------



## hotbody (Nov 29, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> What in the world is that supposed to mean?.? Did SportTahoe pm you or what No that's not her but she is ever bit as *HOTT *in my opinion. She's my girl and I've got nothing but good to say about her. That is me in my avatar though! So find your own girl...


can anyone guess who's bed I'll be in tonight????  ok...bkc..you ready for me tonight???  I have some new tricks...haha


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 29, 2004)

hotbody said:
			
		

> can anyone guess who's bed I'll be in tonight???? ok...bkc..you ready for me tonight??? I have some new tricks...haha


 
Bring your whole bag cause you'll need them...


----------



## RoCk79 (Nov 30, 2004)

So lets see some pics?????  Is this another IM beauty???


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 30, 2004)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> So lets see some pics????? Is this another IM beauty???


You have no idea...


----------



## RoCk79 (Nov 30, 2004)

Interesting...Anywho, welcome to IM


----------



## simbh (Nov 30, 2004)

Still no proof


----------



## hotbody (Nov 30, 2004)

ok..ok...I'll get some proof...hahaha


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 1, 2004)

Looking forward to the proof!!!!!!


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 1, 2004)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> Looking forward to the proof!!!!!!


Dude go visit a porn site or something... Surely there are ladies at your own gym.


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 1, 2004)

Your right, what on earth was I thinking......


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 1, 2004)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> Your right, what on earth was I thinking......


 
HAHAHAHAHAHA....


----------

